# Choosing the "right" Stihl...I need a lesson in numbers!



## avc8130 (Dec 22, 2010)

I NEED a chainsaw.  I have a Stihl FS90R string timmer that I LOVE so I figure I will "keep it in the family" and look for a Stihl saw.  

I have used MS270, MS290 and MS390.

1 buddy has an MS270 and he is insisting I buy more saw.  He burns about 5-7 cords annually.
1 buddy has an MS290 and swears it is the perfect saw.  He maintains 7 acres and does about 5 cords annually.
1 buddy has the MS390 and is in love.  He has no trees on his property and doesn't burn wood.  His father-in-law is a Stihl dealer.

I need a saw that is managable, but also capable of felling trees and handling larger log deliveries (24-30").  I originally started looking at the 290, and see it can take a 20" bar.  Speaking with a buddy about his 390, he said it can take a 25" bar.  I don't see the 390 on the website any more, but I see a 391.  This saw is only rated to a 20" bar also!  

Do I really need to jump up to a professional saw to take more than a 20" bar?  Is the 391 still worth the extra coin over the 290?  I see they weigh in about the same, but the 391 has more power.

Any help?
ac


----------



## K2Orion (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 390 and an 021. The 390 has a 20" bar. Longer bars are available, if not recomended. I almost had Santa bring me the 24" and 2 chain combo from Bailey's. It even comes with a free T-shirt.
I love my 390. I bought used for a lot less than a used 036/360/361. But sometimes I wish I had gone with a pro saw. The antivibe is nice and is a litttle lighter saw.
But I have the 021 for small stuff. 

If 1 saw is your plan, my vote is 290 and an extra 24" bar for the rare big stuff.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

391 would run a 25 in. bar so would a 362...I have seen a 361 with a mini mill riping a log with a 28 inch on it..... Not the fastest thing I have every seen but holds its rpm's well.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 391 would run a 25 in. bar so would a 362...I have seen a 361 with a mini mill riping a log with a 28 inch on it..... Not the fastest thing I have every seen but holds its rpm's well.



The price jump from a 391 to the 362  seems crazy.  

Is the extra HP of the 391 worth it over the 290?  I figure if I am sticking in this size range, buying the extra HP up front is easier than having to buy a new saw when I come up a bit short, right?
ac


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just an example I think the 391 will do everything you want! 391 has 65 cc's more than enough to pull off what your doing. 362 59 cc. 391 is a good bag for the buck


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 391 would run a 25 in.



Yep and mine does. It blew through this thing easily enough.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> I NEED a chainsaw.  I have a Stihl FS90R string timmer that I LOVE so I figure I will "keep it in the family" and look for a Stihl saw.
> 
> I have used MS270, MS290 and MS390.
> 
> ...



I've been cutting 7-12 cord per year for 8 years with a 290 (20" bar), and, I cut lots of logs in the 30" range.

If I were buying a new saw today I'd go find a left over 361 and put a 25" bar on it.


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

How much are you cutting in a year??  I have run a friends 390 stuck into some pretty big stuff with a 20" bar and it did just fine.  I sure wouldn't be concerned if it will do the job for firewood.  It will.  I have no comment on the 290 - never ran one.

Now - the 361 compared to the 390 - two different critters (with two different price tags).  The 361 is a better, faster, smoother saw in every way, but you pay for it.

"Just ask the man that owns one" - James Ward Packard.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I really think that a 390,391 with the muff mod. may just out pull a 361 with a 25 in. bar. Be a fun race!


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HeatsTwice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nu-uhhh!  Muff mod ain't enough.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 22, 2010)

If I were purchasing a new saw, it'd be a 660 so I could use the 440 for smaller stuff.

All this talk of saws that begin with "3"s and even "2"s . . . confuses me


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol New that would get you going...But what I really like about a 361 is that it runs best at high rpm's what I don't like is that you need to keep that saw there to really show it off. I think the 391 just might pull a full comp. and lug its way to victory in a larger log.


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will agree that the saw needs to run at the top of its RPM to really shine.  Running a full chisel in my 25" bar and NOT being aggressive with the rakers keeps that baby at top RPM's and sling'in chips.  My buddys 390 IS a muff mod saw.  But I ran it before he did the mod as well.  He thought the same thing as you.  Had to teach him a lesson (and what GOOD beer really tastes like :lol: )


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beer is Good! I have a few doing nothing... 40+ inch wood.


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ... 40+ inch wood.



Now yer just bragging. :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol 

I know when the 361 really has to grunt it loses alot of time and on the back side of 40 inch I think that 390 got a real shot.
Smaller stuff the 361 wins all day long.


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno, he has yet to beat me in a cut - even at full bar depth, and my saw wasn't really even broke in yet.

Ahh..were splitting hairs :lol: 

Back to the OP - that 390 is a darn capable firewood saw.  According to Redd - so is the 290.  Ya can't go wrong.  Pick your price point and roll with it.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 390 and for not alot of extra coin over the 290 you get almost a full horsepower more, pluse a compression button like the pro saws.  I think it is definetly worth the extra coin and gives you the option of a larger bar if needed.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 22, 2010)

I went to the dealer and I am even MORE confused.

I asked him about 290 and 391 (note 390 are long gone).  

He said the 391 was definitely worth it.  The extra power was good.

When I asked about a bigger bar, he said he always sticks with Stihl's requirements.  He said something along the lines that with the new EPA saws you can "burn them up real easy" with a bigger bar, not using premium or running the wrong oil/ratio.

Then I asked if I should get the 391 and he said "depends how heavy you want to run all day".  So I commented that the 290 and 391 weighed extremely close to the same.  "Depends how heavy..."

I am looking around $500.  Is the 391 the answer?
ac


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> I am looking around $500.  Is the 391 the answer?
> ac



My opinion is that if you have interest in a longer bar than 20" then go with the 391.  The extra HP will be advantageous.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> I went to the dealer and I am even MORE confused.
> 
> I asked him about 290 and 391 (note 390 are long gone).
> 
> ...



It a great saw for the money! epa on that saw is eazy enough to change.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol Yea I hear you on the 361 just way to much hipe for that saw...Fine small saw though!


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> I went to the dealer and I am even MORE confused.
> 
> I asked him about 290 and 391 (note 390 are long gone).
> 
> ...



Whatever he means by "EPA Saw" it's not very helpfull advce.  You can burn a saw up by using too much bar & forcing it to bog down in the cut for long periods. That keeps the saw from acheiving the necessary rpms for air cooling to work.  Any modern saw will burn-up on bad gas.  The 391 is a strato engine that purges exhaust from the cylinder & crank with a puff of air instead of using fuel mixture. The effect of that on cooling is minimal IMO.
On the issue of weight on 290 vs 391 make sure you're comparing them based on how they feel, not the specs. Companies fudge specs all the time. In this case Stihl may try to hide the added weight of the new 391 vs the old non-strato 390. Your arm doesn't lie & the difference may be so small you don't notice.

Jags said it: Need over 20" bar? go with 391. For 18" bar & extra coin in your pocket, go 290. Not much more to it than that.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> avc8130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the 391? I don't see how without porting & fitting a new carb minimim. Who cares anyway, strato's work.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am for the 391 am I missing something here? air in exhaust out.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are the prices I was quoted:

MS290 w/ 18" bar: $350 plus tax
MS391 w/ 20" bar: $470 plus tax

ac


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> Here are the prices I was quoted:
> 
> MS290 w/ 18" bar: $350 plus tax
> MS391 w/ 20" bar: $470 plus tax
> ...




20 inch bar 539.00 list price so that is very good price! I normally get 10 percent off list on saws and a little more on accessories.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 22, 2010)

I would have to believe if a 290 can handle a 20 inch bar then  a 391 can handle more than a 20.  I think 20 is good for most stuff and it might be nice to have a 25 for occasional use.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 22, 2010)

If you want a stihl
If you want to buy new
If $500 is your price point
If you want to be able to run a 25" bar

Then I think the 391 is your new saw.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 22, 2010)

Let me throw a cog in the gears.

An MS361 with 20" bar just came up for sale locally.  Pics show it to be immaculate.  No marks on the bar even.  The guy said he bought it to support and outdoor furnace, but the town refused his permit.  1 hour use.  

He wants $400.
ac


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> Let me throw a cog in the gears.
> 
> An MS361 with 20" bar just came up for sale locally.  Pics show it to be immaculate.  No marks on the bar even.  The guy said he bought it to support and outdoor furnace, but the town refused his permit.  1 hour use.
> 
> ...



Oh Jump Fast!


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> Let me throw a cog in the gears.
> 
> An MS361 with 20" bar just came up for sale locally.  Pics show it to be immaculate.  No marks on the bar even.  The guy said he bought it to support and outdoor furnace, but the town refused his permit.  1 hour use.
> 
> ...



I hope you are not sitting there reading this.  Run Forrest, run.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 22, 2010)

If you haven't jumped on the 361 yet, you've made an awful mistake.  The 391 and 290 will cut, yup, but they're pigs.  Listen, when Redd says he's gonna buy a 361/2 next time it's the right thing to do!

S


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> If you haven't jumped on the 361 yet, you've made an awful mistake.  The 391 and 290 will cut, yup, but they're pigs.  Listen, when Redd says he's gonna buy a 361/2 next time it's the right thing to do!
> 
> S



right thing at 400.00!


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I missing something? I'm not even sure what we're talking about now, lol.  In the first quote I thought you were saying that it's easy to change it from a strato to a regular old-fashioned 2-stroke. I don't know how you'd do that without major work. I think we both agree the saw is fine as is anyway, so we might as well quit mucking up this thread that is quickly becoming another MS361 drool-fest  %-P


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To late he found one! 400.00 bucks no contest now! lol


----------



## Jags (Dec 22, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> ...quickly becoming another MS361 drool-fest  %-P



AS IT SHOULD BE!

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Dec 22, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol This is why I like the 390's


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, how we'll miss these threads when all existing 361's are already in the hands of HDC members!  Guys will start dressing them up in little bonnets & showing pictures of them back when they were brand new.  I'm tearing-up here   8-/


----------



## Archer39 (Dec 23, 2010)

Since you want to stay with a stihl the 391 would be my choice like many have already said. But if I was looking for a saw to do what you want at that price a used 372xp would be my first choice with a new 346xp coming in second.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, I went and looked at the MS361.  The $400 saw became $375 with a 2nd brand new chain thrown in.

DONE.

As I was driving down the driveway I saw all of the trees on each side sway away in fear.
ac


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent! Now send her out for a nice port & muff mod & you'll a real screamer lol. Good buy though. A C


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2010)

$375 for a nice MS361 - MERRY CHRISTMAS.  Ho-ho-ho.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 23, 2010)

WHY can't I find deals like this!!??

Congrats.....Santa came early for you.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 23, 2010)

Search craigslist daily for Stihl.  

The story is pretty funny...and sad.

This guy moved from the pompous city to get into the "country".  By country I mean 4000 square foot houses with paver driveways and $50k landscaping the deer use as a buffet.  
I guess he got sick of paying $800/month in oil.  He and his neighbor went to the county fair to try to experience the "rural" life.  They both got sold outdoor furnaces.  He ran out and bought this saw and got a logging truck delivery.
Apparently his other city slicker neighbors felt the smell of burning woods was a little "too country" for them.
5 days into burning the DEP showed up as his door and fined him and supplied him with mandate to immediately stop use and decommission the furnace.  $16k later he is back to $800/month for oil and I have a new saw 


ac


----------



## Huskyforlife (Dec 23, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I have a 390 and for not alot of extra coin over the 290 you get almost a full horsepower more, pluse a compression button like the pro saws.  I think it is definetly worth the extra coin and gives you the option of a larger bar if needed.



This is why I bought the 390, it was $130 more than the 290, and the comp button is nice.  The 361 was too much of a step up in $$$.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 23, 2010)

I cut 3-4 cords a year out of my woods and also work on some hefty delivered log lengths with my Stihl026/16in bar.

With a sharp chain and some ingenuity on my part it can handle anything, not fast but effectively.

That being said, the 026 is getting tired, if I upgrade it will be to a little more power with an 18' bar.

Not sure what Stihl that is.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 23, 2010)

I cut 3-4 cords a year out of my woods and also work on some hefty delivered log lengths with my Stihl026/16in bar.

With a sharp chain and some ingenuity on my part it can handle anything, not fast but effectively.

That being said, the 026 is getting tired, if I upgrade it will be to a little more power with an 18' bar.

Not sure what Stihl that is.


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 23, 2010)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> I cut 3-4 cords a year out of my woods and also work on some hefty delivered log lengths with my Stihl026/16in bar.
> 
> With a sharp chain and some ingenuity on my part it can handle anything, not fast but effectively.
> 
> ...



044  

LOL


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 23, 2010)

044?   

correction  18 " bar


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2010)

A 390 with an 18" bar is a nice firewood saw.
A 361 with an 18" bar is like using a light saber.
A 440 with an 18" bar is like dropping a 350 V8 on your lawn mower.  Its cool, but overkill.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 23, 2010)

And of course they don't make the 440 anymore . . .


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> A 390 with an 18" bar is a nice firewood saw.
> A 361 with an 18" bar is like using a light saber.
> A 440 with an 18" bar is like dropping a 350 V8 on your lawn mower.  Its cool, but overkill.



440 w/ 18" bar is the Binford 6100 of chainsaws.
ac


----------



## RNLA (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi guys, Been watchin this thread, Congrats to the OP for his wise purchase of the 361. So in reference to the MS440 I have one ported and muffler mod with a 24" bar. That is as short as the dealer recomended. That was the dealer that set it up. 18" bar is asking to blow the motor, the saw needs to have enough bar to take advantage of the power. In other words you will over rev the motor on any saw if you put to short of bar on. Another thing you can do on some STIHL saws is get a drive sproket with 8 teeth, they come with 7. On a modified saw it seems to pull the chain better.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 24, 2010)

RNLA said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Been watchin this thread, Congrats to the OP for his wise purchase of the 361. So in reference to the MS440 I have one ported and muffler mod with a 24" bar. That is as short as the dealer recomended. That was the dealer that set it up. 18" bar is asking to blow the motor, the saw needs to have enough bar to take advantage of the power. In other words you will over rev the motor on any saw if you put to short of bar on. Another thing you can do on some STIHL saws is get a drive sproket with 8 teeth, they come with 7. On a modified saw it seems to pull the chain better.



or a simple carb adjustment to compensate


----------



## smokinj (Dec 24, 2010)

RNLA said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Been watchin this thread, Congrats to the OP for his wise purchase of the 361. So in reference to the MS440 I have one ported and muffler mod with a 24" bar. That is as short as the dealer recomended. That was the dealer that set it up. 18" bar is asking to blow the motor, the saw needs to have enough bar to take advantage of the power. In other words you will over rev the motor on any saw if you put to short of bar on. Another thing you can do on some STIHL saws is get a drive sproket with 8 teeth, they come with 7. On a modified saw it seems to pull the chain better.



Explain the 880 that stihl recommends a 21 in bar? I have ran a 16in. on my 460.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 24, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that a lot of chainsaw dealers are brain dead......... always amazed by some of the things they say. I'd trust a zit faced kid at Home Depot before some Stihl dealers.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 24, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I've come to the conclusion that a lot of chainsaw dealers are brain dead......... always amazed by some of the things they say. I'd trust a zit faced kid at Home Depot before some Stihl dealers.



+1 if thats what there saying I would bust out Laughing!


----------



## lukem (Dec 24, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> A 390 with an 18" bar is a nice firewood saw.
> A 361 with an 18" bar is like using a light saber.
> A 440 with an 18" bar is like dropping a 350 V8 on your lawn mower.  Its cool, but overkill.



I picked a used 361 a while back.  It is a beast.  It came with a 20 inch bar and a semi-chisel skip tooth chain.  It eats wood.  Don't have much time on it yet but I can't stop smiling every time I use it.  To all of those considering buying a 361/2, whatever you do, don't test drive the saw unless you are serious about buying it.  You'll have a very had time using a lesser saw after running it.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 24, 2010)

Speasking of dealers..

Stihl thinned out their dealer network a few years ago.

In my neighborhodd they dropped a knowledgable and helpful guy because he was too close to another one out here.

Could explain some dealer problems.


----------



## RNLA (Dec 25, 2010)

We have two good ones here in what used to be big timber country. I can think of a third who steps on peoples toes after 15 years of doing business at his store. STHIL dealers are either really good or the other way.


----------



## Manatarms (Dec 26, 2010)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> Search craigslist daily for Stihl.
> 
> The story is pretty funny...and sad.
> 
> ...



What town was he in?  Was he in a development?

-mark


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 26, 2010)

Manatarms said:
			
		

> What town was he in?  Was he in a development?
> 
> -mark



Lafayette.  

Mcmansionville development.

ac


----------



## loganj01 (Dec 26, 2010)

Stihl dealers here aren't that great either with the exception of one in Chatsworth. When I was in the market for a new saw last year, I tried to buy a Stihl.  My dad had an 028 that ran for years and never gave him any trouble. I looked and priced and compared forever it seemed. I finally bought a Dolmar 7900 and haven't looked back. I got it for a couple of hundred less than the best price I found locally on a comparable size Stihl. Not knocking Stihl of course...they're great saws, but I think the Dolmar is a better value for the money. JMHO.


----------



## Manatarms (Dec 27, 2010)

Most of Lafayette is rural....right?  I haven't been out there in a few years.  Either way, putting one up in a McMansion is sure to get you stomped!



			
				avc8130 said:
			
		

> Manatarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avc8130 (Dec 27, 2010)

Manatarms said:
			
		

> Most of Lafayette is rural....right?  I haven't been out there in a few years.  Either way, putting one up in a McMansion is sure to get you stomped!



The GOOD parts of Lafayette are rural.  As with all parts of NJ, some farms were sold and converted to Mcmansions.  I'm not gonna give up this guy's address, but hop on Google Maps and start out at the corner of Houses Corner and 15...head northwest.

ac


----------

